# iBook, cable HP et soudure !



## tsss (15 Janvier 2010)

Hello hello,

Récemment je me suis dégoté un iBook 12" pour mon amie, plus simple à trimbalé à droite à gauche que son Macbook Pro SR 15"  Celui ci rentre gentiment dans son sac à main, elle en est ravie.

Le disque dur était d'origine, un 30 go, après quelques semaines d'utilisation il a rendu l'âme  je suis donc parti en quête de le changer, ayant un disque de 160 go ide 2,5, des tournes vis, ifixit, et du temps j'étais paré !!!

Mais voilà au remontage du topcase, je me suis "viandé" oubliant de reconnecter le trackpad, je ré-ouvre le topcase et là zut de zut, j'avais oublié ce vilain tout petit câble reliant la carte mère au haut parleur et voilà le câble arrachant le connecteur femelle fixé sur la carte mère.
Un peu déçu je me suis descendu une bière et puis bon, j'ai refermé la bête, lui ai installé Léopard et il tourne comme charme, mon amie n'est pas dérangée de ne pas avoir de son, vu qu'elle l'utilise principalement dans des lieux "publics" ou le silence est de rigueur, mais j'aimerais bien redonner la parole à ses petits hp qui faisaient ce merveilleux "boing" bien à l'ancienne 

Ma question : quelqu'un à t'il déjà eu ce problème, l'a t'il résolu ? pensez vous qu'un maître du fer à souder puisse résoudre ce soucis ?

Merci d'avance, au plaisir de lire vos idées et solutions.


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2010)

Quelques mois plus tard j'ai enfin trouvé une âme charitable, une chef de la soudure, qui en moins de 5 minutes a ressoudé le p'tit connecteur.
Le son fonctionne à nouveau et j'en suis ravi !

:love::love::love::love:


----------

